# accessories?



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Just bought a Glock 17 in o.d. green W/glock tru dot night siights. Thinking about accessories. I think I'm gonna try out decal rubber grip, extended slide and mag release. Any thoughts?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If it were me, I would leave it like it is (maybe add the grip). More chances of snagging with the controls sticking way out there, IMO. I don't have any trouble with factory controls though, so YMMV. My G27 is "bone stock" with factory Night Sights, and that's it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The best first accessory is the first 1,000 rounds.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I had an extended slide release put on my first Glock before I even paid for it. Being left-handed, it was a near necessity for me. The extended slide release isn't really that much larger than the stock one for the 17, so I don't think that you'd have snag issues with it. I haven't experienced any with the extended slide release on my 19. By the way, the factory extended slide release is actually a stock part on the 34 and 35.

As for accessories, I think just a lot of ammo is a good first step and I might also consider a few extra mags, too. Search around and they aren't too expensive. And speaking of mags, at some point, grab a GTUL - it's a godsend for when it's time to disassemble and clean up your magazines.

Good luck and enjoy the new Glock. They are fun guns for a lot of uses.


----------



## onebigelf (Jun 4, 2010)

I like the rubber grip panels. A lot. Tried the sandpaper ones first. I do NOT recommend them. Tremendous grip. I almost immediately peeled the left hand panel back off, but not before carrying the pistol in an IWB holster peeled a strip of hide off my hip. Ouch. Shooting limited practice was fine, but 400+ rounds at practice resulted in road-rash on the heel of my right paw.

Rubber is much better. Good grip without the pain. I also added a polished 3.5lb transfer bar (MUCHO trigger improvement, though 3.5 lbs might be a bit light with the improvement to the smoothness of the pull. I might soon go to 5 and polish it.) and I added a grip plug since I'm frequently in a sandy environment.

John


----------

